# Forum Pipe



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, the forum pipe is all picked out and ready to order, what this thread is for is taking the order for the forum pipe, once Mark receives the order which will be on Monday, May 19th. I am sending it to him through email. He is going to make the pipes for us and then when they are completed we are going to pay for them through his site, he is going to have something specail for us on his website that will direct us on how to pay. The shape of the pipe is set in stone and that will not change but you can pick any of the finishes listed. So, for any one interested chose the finish that you would want to have by this Sunday so I can send the order in on Monday then. It also should not take that long to get the pipes done, depending on how many ordered we could definitely have these in our hands in less than a month. Also, stated in another thread someplace this pipe will have a CS 2007 stamp on it. 
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2257519220100140610HUPJys
Also a link to the picture.
And the finishes you can get are
SUNRISE $235
CABERNET
MOCHA $195
TANBLAST $185
SANDBLAST $165
CORAL $150
*Sunrise Straight Grain*
PRICE
ONE STAR $275
TWO STAR $325
THREE STAR $425
FOUR STAR $500
GOLD STAR $650
*Cabernet Mocha Straight Grain*
PRICE
ONE STAR $240
TWO STAR $295
THREE STAR $375
FOUR STAR $450
*Tan or Dark Blast*
ONE STAR $215 $195
TWO STAR $265 $245


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Also here are some links that may help with what the finishes look like.
http://www.amsmoke.com/Index Folder/PRICE.html
The prices are the same for the Christmas pipe so here are some of them with pics to get a better idea as well.
http://ssl.cybersun.com/scripts/webcatalog4disapi.dll/4dcgi/Products?AMS~101300611~1~103019


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

$150.00 ~ $650.00

That's a helluva price range !! :tu

Ugh .... decisions ..... decisions :hn


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Great shape! I love it. Now to decide on a finish... decisions, decisions.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree, GREAT shape. I love the way the top of the rim resembles a panel.
I'm in...just gotta figure out the specifics.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

What finish is used for the pictured pipe?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

joed said:


> What finish is used for the pictured pipe?


I believe that to be "coral" ... someone correct me if I'm wrong, 'cuz ... I like it 

(edit) ... Hi Joel !!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Here are some dimensions for the pipe
Length = 5 5/8
Height = 1.75 "
inner bowl dia = .780
Innerbowl depth 1.45
widest width 1.8


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

monsoon said:


> I believe that to be "coral" ... someone correct me if I'm wrong, 'cuz ... I like it
> 
> (edit) ... Hi Joel !!


You are correct.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2257519220100140610HUPJys
Also a link to the picture.

This one (coral?) will do me just fine, please. p


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

cquon said:


> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2257519220100140610HUPJys
> Also a link to the picture.
> 
> This one (coral?) will do me just fine, please. p


That's a big "ditto" for me on the pictured (coral=$150.00) pipe.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

His dark coral pipes have always been my favorite to look at, and is my choice.:tu


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Coral for me as well. p


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I would like the Coral for $150.

Here's a picture where the stem is transparent brown (same price). Just curious, if this is an option instead of the black stem?

http://ssl.cybersun.com/scripts/webcatalog4disapi.dll/4dcgi/view?AMS-06_XMAS_C~101300611~1

Thanks for putting this together. :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not sure but I think I'm leaning towards to TanBlast. Gotta be different....


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I would like the Coral for $150.
> 
> Here's a picture where the stem is transparent brown (same price). Just curious, if this is an option instead of the black stem?
> 
> ...


If this were to be available, I would be interested as well... If not, no big deal.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Damn. Not a fan of panel pipes.

Oh well.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Sign me up for a coral as in the picture.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll take one in coral. I like the fatter stem, though...


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

Is this the blast finish at $165? If so I'd like one with the amber stem that Blake pointed out if it isn't going to drive up the price. If it's a big issue the other will do fine.

Jeremiah


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

cquon said:


> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2257519220100140610HUPJys
> Also a link to the picture.
> 
> This one (coral?) will do me just fine, please. p


Sign me up with Doyle please!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*guys, 
from what i understand, mark tinsky will be out of the shop on vacation for a few weeks. kheffelf can't ask him about the stems until that time.
it may end up coming down to the individual member contacting tinksy himself about the type of stem they want - i don't know.
so, please hold all bitches/gripes and comments on stems until kheffelf has time to talk to tinsky when he gets back from his vacation.
thanks. *


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

what if I don't have any gripes? What if I just want one like the picture?!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pistol said:


> what if I don't have any gripes? What if I just want one like the picture?!


then continue to make an ass of yourself.

:tu 
whats up, pete? are you still in town? i get home on the 21st, will you be up for some quality mexican food for lunch one day that week?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> then continue to make an ass of yourself.
> 
> :tu
> whats up, pete? are you still in town? i get home on the 21st, will you be up for some quality mexican food for lunch one day that week?


Dude, I leave to make an ass of myself in Cinci starting 20 May... From there, I may come home for a couple of weeks before moving to Park City, but not sure yet. I'll let you know though. Greg, now don't get too emotional when I move away.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm gonna turn all "emo" now... i'll grow my bangs and let 'em flip over my eyes, i'll wear makeup, black nail polish, and i'll cut myself... just cuz you're gone.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok the stem issue, that was not discussed with Mark because I really didn't think it was going to be a big deal because I was a little to busy trying to figure out a shape that everyone would like. So, what I will do which will delay this a little which is no big deal because it will only be a couple days, is see what Mark will do with the different stems. But for now I want everybody who is interested in buying the pipe with a black stem. If I find out we can do something different then I will post that on Monday and we can change the order accordingly. So, please don't recommend another stem color that you would like because I will talk to Mark and see what he is able to do with the pipe stem and go from there. I will definitely ask about a cumberland stem and the clear brown one that is mentioned earlier in this thread. I can't make any promises though that this will happen and probably count on paying a little more for the stem especially the cumberland. But just to let you guys know Mark is doing the stamp for free for us which is something a lot of other makers were not willing to do.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> i'm gonna turn all "emo" now... i'll grow my bangs and let 'em flip over my eyes, i'll wear makeup, black nail polish, and i'll cut myself... just cuz you're gone.


yeah, my neighbors are pretty upset too, maybe you could start a support group or something?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm watching this thread and it's sort of fun. I think that this effort will be the only forum pipe project any carver undertook where he winds up making all custom pipes. We may not have any two the same!

I think that we all owe kheffelf a big THANK YOU for taking this project on for us.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

joed said:


> I'm watching this thread and it's sort of fun. I think that this effort will be the only forum pipe project any carver undertook where he winds up making all custom pipes. We may not have any two the same!
> 
> I think that we all owe kheffelf a big THANK YOU for taking this project on for us.


:tpd: Couldn't have said it better! Bump for the organizer!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kyle, mark me down for a *SANDBLAST*... regular black bit.
btw - i love the shape. a unique paneled author, the shape of the bit is excellent (i like how the emblem is on top with that shape), reminds me of one of my sasieni's.



pistol said:


> yeah, my neighbors are pretty upset too, maybe you could start a support group or something?


howz about i send mr. barmelini back home to you so he can be the "good idea guy"? 
he grabbed me up in vermont and asked if i could "record phone conversations"??


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

I will get one of these for sure. But I have no clue which finish I want yet. I would be intrested in a non black stem but if it must be black no big deal I still want one.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Kheffelf, thanks for all your work on this.

I'm down for one dark coral.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, this transpired quicker than I thought it would. I guess I'll have to bow out and try for next year cause I's gots bills to pay first. Thanks for putting this together, though, Kheffelf.

Great looking pipe too.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

smokinmojo said:


> His dark coral pipes have always been my favorite to look at, and is my choice.:tu


Gotta go with the crowd. :tu


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Alas, real life sometimes steps in and turns things all around. 

With a 1000 mile self move, a new house, and a baby in my future. MY club stogie pipe (a Tinsky to boot) will have to drop from the list of can do. 

Enjoy your pipes ya baztards 



Root


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

A little update for you guys, I sent an email to Tinsky this morning asking about stems, hopefully I get a response today sometime and then post what I find out, I will then put the order in on Friday that way people have a little more time to make their decision with the stem.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> A little update for you guys, I sent an email to Tinsky this morning asking about stems, hopefully I get a response today sometime and then post what I find out, I will then put the order in on Friday that way people have a little more time to make their decision with the stem.


hey kheffelf, you've never said which finish and features YOU are looking at getting??

thanks again for all of your work on this


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the work you've put into this kheffelf!


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

Any word on the stems, I'm still torn between getting either a Coral or a Tanblast.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> And the finishes you can get are
> SUNRISE $235
> CABERNET
> MOCHA $195
> ...


crap...didn't see this until today. i'm interested in a tanblast pipe....but with the amber stem. i'm confused on the pricing though, what is the price of a tan blast, i must be having a stupid moment but aren't there like 5 prices for it?

which finish is this?
http://ssl.cybersun.com/scripts/webcatalog4disapi.dll/4dcgi/view?AMS-06_XMAS_MAG_TB~101300611~1


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, I heard from Tinsky last night and sent him a response before I put the exact specifics up, but it looks like a cumberland stem will cost an extra 75 to 100 dollars and in response to the post above me the stars are the different grading that Tinsky uses the higher the star the better the grain. Evans I still have no idea what pipe I want because I have no idea what I can afford right now, it isn't looking good but I was going to go with a tanblast, but I might go with a Coral if I can get some money around.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Ok, I heard from Tinsky last night and sent him a response before I put the exact specifics up, but it looks like a cumberland stem will cost an extra 75 to 100 dollars and in response to the post above me the stars are the different grading that Tinsky uses the higher the star the better the grain. Evans I still have no idea what pipe I want because I have no idea what I can afford right now, it isn't looking good but I was going to go with a tanblast, but I might go with a Coral if I can get some money around.


Thanks for checking on that... Coral with the regular black stem will be fine for me.

And thanks again for your efforts on this great project.:tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

with the latest info, i'll still go with what i said i wanted the first time. :tu


IHT said:


> kyle, mark me down for a *SANDBLAST*... regular black bit.


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to ask about the stems. Sandblast with a black stem for me please!

Jeremiah


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> ...I was going to go with a tanblast, but I might go with a Coral if I can get some money around....


Tanblast...my man!!! :tu
I like the Tanblast - unique and to me this is a good time to go different.

Just to be clear - PLEASE PUT ME DOWN FOR A TANBLAST AS WELL 

thanks


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> Ok, I heard from Tinsky last night and sent him a response before I put the exact specifics up, but it looks like a cumberland stem will cost an extra 75 to 100 dollars and in response to the post above me the stars are the different grading that Tinsky uses the higher the star the better the grain. Evans I still have no idea what pipe I want because I have no idea what I can afford right now, it isn't looking good but I was going to go with a tanblast, but I might go with a Coral if I can get some money around.


Cumberland stem would be nice - that's a bit much for the mark up though.

So, the pipe I requested with a black stem would be wonderful.

Thanks for asking about the stems.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Yep, black stem for me also.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Tanblast...my man!!! :tu
> I like the Tanblast - unique and to me this is a good time to go different.
> 
> Just to be clear - PLEASE PUT ME DOWN FOR A TANBLAST AS WELL
> ...


:tpd:

I will also get a Tanblast with a black stem.

Thanks


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

Is the cumberland the color or the style of the stem? If its the fatter stem, I'd like that. Otherwise, just the regular coral. Assuming, of course, I'm not too late...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

davemo said:


> Is the cumberland the color or the style of the stem? If its the fatter stem, I'd like that. Otherwise, just the regular coral. Assuming, of course, I'm not too late...


cumberland stems are the 'color', not the shape. they normally look like a dark brown with lighter brown wood grain.
some people are now making black/blue cumberland stems, like rad davis.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

So what's the deal, can any Gorilla get in on this purchase or do I need to know a secret handshake or something? What type of payment is acceptable?

Is this finish and stem available? If so how much? Please and thank you kind sir.

-Richard


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tzaddi said:


> So what's the deal, can any Gorilla get in on this purchase or do I need to know a secret handshake or something? What type of payment is acceptable?
> 
> Is this finish and stem available? If so how much? Please and thank you kind sir.
> 
> -Richard


that stem shape is not, and i don't think the color of the stem is either, unless you want to pay a high price in addition to the pipe.
i'm pretty sure he could make one like that (finish), but i don't know if the time has lapsed on ordering or not, i've been out of the loop a bit.
if not, it's open to any CS member (if you're a member and have the $$$, feel froggy and jump).


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Hoplophile said:


> Thanks for checking on that... Coral with the regular black stem will be fine for me.
> 
> And thanks again for your efforts on this great project.:tu


If it's not too late let me know what I need to do to get what he's having.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Jump! 

One as pictured if the master is still accepting novices into the Order. p

Nice work on this either way, Kerfufflel.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

No way i can afford this kind of £££ at the moment. I have a Smokers Forum pipe on the way and i want some money to spend at the UK pipe smoking championships (couple of stands there that i want to look at and i will need the £££ to buy my souvenier)

Shame really as i would love a Tinsky, well done to the guys who have arranged this however! I think a RG bump is order.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

caskwith said:


> ... I think a RG bump is order.


Done that. :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Jump!
> 
> * One as pictured if the master is still accepting novices into the Ord*er. p
> 
> Nice work on this either way, Kerfufflel.


what do you think kids?? Are RG-tossing, cross-forum-posting, coffee-swilling Moo-types allowed?

I vote YES


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

EvanS said:


> what do you think kids?? Are RG-tossing, cross-forum-posting, coffee-swilling Moo-types allowed?
> 
> I vote YES


ahem...I just kind of wanted to ummm...mention...that...ahhh...Messewer MOOMOO does predate you...

:tg

:ss


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

a.paul said:


> ahem...I just kind of wanted to ummm...mention...that...ahhh...Messewer MOOMOO does *predate* you...
> 
> :tg
> 
> :ss


as in predator? :r Yeah I know. I just wanted to lend him some additional support. My heart is warmed everytime I think of that one time he _almost _didn't pick on me over in the Coffee Forum.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

EvanS said:


> ...My heart is warmed everytime I think of that one time he _almost _didn't pick on me over in the Coffee Forum.


I am a predating predator; I am drawn to warm hearts and consume them. You would expect less?

~
cU (old steaming coffee mug emoticon)

**
*..U__ *(new smoking billiard emoticon)


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, the amber stem is a go and it doesn't cost any more money, so you can go with an amber stem or the black stem, the order will be put in at the end of the week.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Ok, the amber stem is a go and it doesn't cost any more money, so you can go with an amber stem or the black stem, the order will be put in at the end of the week.


Cool! Thanks!

In that case, I'll take the Coral w/ amber stem.


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Ok, the amber stem is a go and it doesn't cost any more money, so you can go with an amber stem or the black stem, the order will be put in at the end of the week.


Man! I promise this is the last time I'm changing my pipe........a _*sandblast*_ with the _*amber*_ stem please! I've been hoping that it would work out, thanks for asking.

Jeremiah


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Ok, the amber stem is a go and it doesn't cost any more money, so you can go with an amber stem or the black stem, the order will be put in at the end of the week.


cool, in that case i'm still good with my original requested pipe, tanblast with amber stem.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Hoplophile said:


> Cool! Thanks!
> 
> In that case, I'll take the Coral w/ amber stem.


Yup, I'll have to go with the Coral/Amber.

thanks!

craige


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Can anyone give a reference on Mark Tinsky's site, what a "Sandblast" pipe looks like?

I found this picture of the Tanblast:




Tryin' to make a final decision before the end of the week.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

Good news, I would like to make my order final today. That is unless new options come later.

Tanblast with amber stem.

Thanks


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Sniper2075 said:


> Good news, I would like to make my order final today. That is unless new options come later.
> 
> Tanblast with amber stem.
> 
> Thanks


My final post with my order, please let me know if I am in time... Tanblast and Amber stem.

-Richard


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Blake, I posted a pictue in post #20 of this thread of a sandblast. I believe it's on page 2.

Jeremiah


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

JRC said:


> Hi Blake, I posted a pictue in post #20 of this thread of a sandblast. I believe it's on page 2.
> 
> Jeremiah


Thank you kind sir!

I saw that on the site and it said "Blast-stained sandblast". I've seen a bunch of Blasts on his site that are all different colors.
Guess that's the one.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

kheffelf said:


> Ok, the amber stem is a go and it doesn't cost any more money, so you can go with an amber stem or the black stem, the order will be put in at the end of the week.


No more $$ for the amber, 'eh ?? .... Looks like my order will be for the...

Coral with the amber stem, oh please. Thanks brother !!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Free upgrade to amber huh? :tu

With that in mind, I will still get a coral with black saddled bit stem.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tzaddi said:


> My final post with my order, please let me know if I am in time... Tanblast and Amber stem.
> 
> -Richard


it looks like you ARE in time. :tu


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I need to win the lotto so I can order one.
Those look awesome.
hopefully next time I can get one!
Thanks guys for getting this going they look awesome and I hope you do it again!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

monsoon said:


> No more $$ for the amber, 'eh ?? .... Looks like my order will be for the...
> 
> Coral with the amber stem, oh please. Thanks brother !!


that's gonna be the schmidt!!! with the amber stem :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Make mine the Coral w/ Amber stem. Thanks K for taking care of this.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry for the delay here guys, I will get the order in this week, I will get all the names down and if I am wrong send me a message. My interent was down all weekend so I wasn't able to send it in. I will get this down later today, sorry again.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Sorry for the delay here guys, I will get the order in this week, I will get all the names down and if I am wrong send me a message. My interent was down all weekend so I wasn't able to send it in. I will get this down later today, sorry again.


c'mon man!!! Couldn't you drive the order over to Tinsky in your spare time?? 

NO problemo - thanks again for all you are doing, as well as the update :tu


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok here is the list, if I got anything wrong let me know by Thursday because that is when I am putting the order in.

Drob-Coral Black Stem
Erratum-Coral Amber Stem
Smokinmojo-Coral Amber Stem
Hoplophile-Coral Amber Stem
SUOrangeguy-Coral Amber Stem
Davemo-Coral Black Stem
Pistol-Coral Black Stem
IHT-Sandblast Black Stem
Bonggoy-Coral Black Stem
Rutkus-Tanblast Amber stem
JRC-Sandblast Amber Stem
EvanS-Tanblast Black Stem
Joed-Coral Black Stem
Sniper2075-Tanblast Amber Stem
MisterMoo-Coral Black Stem
tzaddi-Tanblast Amber Stem


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ha, i was right. 15-20 ppl.

mine is correct. sandblast w/ black stem.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

i already pm'd you but looks good for me :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I have PMed the confirmation but it looks like it couldn't hurt to post it here as well. Yes that be the one:tu

Muchos Gracias!


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

I also PM'ed you but will post here that mine is correct also.

Thanks


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

The order goes out tomorrow night, so if anybody still wants one or anybody wants any changes now is the time.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Ok here is the list, if I got anything wrong let me know by Thursday because that is when I am putting the order in.
> 
> Drob-Coral Black Stem
> Erratum-Coral Amber Stem
> ...


LSU Tiger-Coral Black Stem


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> LSU Tiger-Coral Black Stem


p Excellent pick, L'iger; probably the best looking one of the bunch. Corals with black stems rule. 

~*~*~*~
______*(_)___*


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*The Order Has Been Placed.*


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

sweet...


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> p Excellent pick, L'iger; probably the best looking one of the bunch. Corals with black stems rule.
> 
> ~*~*~*~
> ______*(_)___*


:tu


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

OK, Mark is ready to make the pipes and has started on some, there is a little change and I/he needs everyone to pay him before the pipes get done, best to pay as soon as possible but in the next week should be ok. If you bought a coral it should be done in the next two weeks, anything else should be done in about three to four weeks because the tanblast/sandblast will be sent off to Rad Davis to be blasted. Now how you pay is kind of interesting and very easy.
http://ssl.cybersun.com/scripts/webcatalog4disapi.dll/4dcgi/Products?AMS~101305215~1~101
Go to that site and pick out something to buy, the Vulcanite stem for 2 dollars and something is fine. Add that to the cart and then you will be taken to a page and then off of that page hit the shopping cart button which will take you to your shopping cart. Now, once you are there you need to hit order form. This will take you to the order. Now fill out all the info and then in the special instructions area so you are paying for the forum pipe and also state which pipe you have ordered. If any questions please pm me and we can get it straightened out for you.

Thanks
Kyle


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

OK - I did all of that - and I think I just ordered a vulcanite stem for $2.75 and a bunch for shipping. Hopefully, when they review the order, I will get a confirmation that the changes were made and my credit card won't be charged for what I had in the shopping cart.



kheffelf said:


> OK, Mark is ready to make the pipes and has started on some, there is a little change and I/he needs everyone to pay him before the pipes get done, best to pay as soon as possible but in the next week should be ok. If you bought a coral it should be done in the next two weeks, anything else should be done in about three to four weeks because the tanblast/sandblast will be sent off to Rad Davis to be blasted. Now how you pay is kind of interesting and very easy.
> http://ssl.cybersun.com/scripts/webcatalog4disapi.dll/4dcgi/Products?AMS~101305215~1~101
> Go to that site and pick out something to buy, the Vulcanite stem for 2 dollars and something is fine. Add that to the cart and then you will be taken to a page and then off of that page hit the shopping cart button which will take you to your shopping cart. Now, once you are there you need to hit order form. This will take you to the order. Now fill out all the info and then in the special instructions area so you are paying for the forum pipe and also state which pipe you have ordered. If any questions please pm me and we can get it straightened out for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

joed said:


> OK - I did all of that - and I think I just ordered a vulcanite stem for $2.75 and a bunch for shipping. Hopefully, when they review the order, I will get a confirmation that the changes were made and my credit card won't be charged for what I had in the shopping cart.


That is what Mark told me to do, just as long as you put in the special instructions thing about the pipe you wanted, but I will send Mark an email and make sure for you. Talked to him on the phone today and that is what he told me.
Edit-email sent Joe I will let you know whenever I hear back from him just to make sure everything worked out for you.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

that is sweet, i had no idea that rad davis did the sandblasting, i thought they looked similar. that is exciting, i've always wanted one of the rad davis blasted pipes!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

rutkus said:


> that is sweet, i had no idea that rad davis did the sandblasting, i thought they looked similar. that is exciting, i've always wanted one of the rad davis blasted pipes!


i think i mentioned it in this topic somewhere.
similar note: i finally smoked my first bowl in that rad davis that a.paul sent me.  smoked terrific.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> OK, Mark is ready to make the pipes ... Now fill out all the info and then in the special instructions area so you are paying for the forum pipe and also state which pipe you have ordered.


Did it. Painless, except I feel like I'm going to get a pipe and a spare $2.75 vulcanite stem.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I so wish i had the $ for this.
If i didn't start a new job I would be on this in a heart beat!
mark makes some of the best pipes in the world!
I can't wait to see the final pipes and see the reviews guys!
big thanks to kheffelf for doing this for the group!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Done... hope I did it correctly.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Done ....... I think.

That was weird.....Either I ordered a Club Stogie Forum Pipe in Coral finish, with the Amber stem, ..... or a lucite stem that fits the pipe I would not be getting.

WOOHOOO !!!!!!!

 or  ... the jury's still out.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ordered mine. :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Mine is paid for.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I believe I have followed the instructions and have placed an order for a small briar block. I assume that the appropriate charges for the pipe will appear on my credit card along with the briar purchase. Please let me know if something is a miss.

Thanks...Richard


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

It will be great fun if a buncha SPS's are all swapping $2.75 Vulcanite stems at Christmas.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> It will be great fun if a buncha SPS's are all swapping $2.75 Vulcanite stems at Christmas.


I just hope the one I receive is amber.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> I just hope the one I receive is amber.


No early swap pledge for a black one, then?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Folks, I'm in the middle of a move right now and won't have an addy until 15 July. Does anyone want to volunteer their addy for me so I can order a pipe (obviously, the implied task will be to ship me my pipe when I get my address!)? O/W I fear the window to purchase will pass me up. Thanks in advance! Needless to say, I will send a nice gift to whoever volunteers (once I get my household goods!). Please PM me if you can help a brutha out!


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

I believe I got my pipe ordered. Time to call the CC company and check. I need to get the online service set up with them!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pistol said:


> Folks, I'm in the middle of a move right now and won't have an addy until 15 July. Does anyone want to volunteer their addy for me so I can order a pipe (obviously, the implied task will be to ship me my pipe when I get my address!)? O/W I fear the window to purchase will pass me up. Thanks in advance! Needless to say, I will send a nice gift to whoever volunteers (once I get my household goods!). Please PM me if you can help a brutha out!


like, duh.
you know where i live.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

pistol said:


> Folks, I'm in the middle of a move right now and won't have an addy until 15 July. Does anyone want to volunteer their addy for me so I can order a pipe (obviously, the implied task will be to ship me my pipe when I get my address!)? O/W I fear the window to purchase will pass me up. Thanks in advance! Needless to say, I will send a nice gift to whoever volunteers (once I get my household goods!). Please PM me if you can help a brutha out!


PM sent.

I just noticed that Greg probably took care of this. If so nevermind.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I just noticed that Greg probably took care of this. If so nevermind.


no , he hasn't seen my post yet. either or.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> no , he hasn't seen my post yet. either or.


hadn't seen it yet, my bad! Anthony has graciously volunteered to hook me up. Thanks a lot to Greg and Anthony, I appreciate it boys! Greg, how's Tampico? They must be going out of business without my fat butt frequenting it on a daily basis!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I got my stem ordered.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

JRC said:


> I believe I got my pipe ordered. Time to call the CC company and check. I need to get the online service set up with them!


Odds are they won't bill your card until the pipe is shipped. They haven't billed mine yet.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pistol said:


> Greg, how's Tampico? They must be going out of business without my fat butt frequenting it on a daily basis!


well, since i just got back home from 2 months layoff, i've been hittin it pretty hard. have to build up my tolerance for that tamatilla sauce and martinez enchiladas again.

one of these days, when time stops and we're all allowed to slow down, we'll have to give each other a call.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Just a little reminder for people, please get your money into Mark as soon as possible, thanks.
By the way I have no idea who has paid or not besides who has posted.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Paid Order List
JoeD
Mister Moo
Hoplophile
monsoon
IHT
SUorangeguy
tzaddi
JRC
smokinmojo

Need seven more people to pay.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I paid a while back - just forgot to post...sorry


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

EvanS said:


> I paid a while back - just forgot to post...sorry


No big deal, just want to get this done and I thought there were some people who have paid that just didn't post.

Paid Order List
JoeD
Mister Moo
Hoplophile
monsoon
IHT
SUorangeguy
tzaddi
JRC
smokinmojo
evans

Need seven more people to pay.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

I paid for mine.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Paid Order List
JoeD
Mister Moo
Hoplophile
monsoon
IHT
SUorangeguy
tzaddi
JRC
smokinmojo
evans
rutkus

Need six more people to pay.

It would be awesome if this could be done by Monday, thanks.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Done!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Paid Order List
JoeD
Mister Moo
Hoplophile
monsoon
IHT
SUorangeguy
tzaddi
JRC
smokinmojo
evans
rutkus
cquon 

Need five more people to pay.

It would be awesome if this could be done by Monday, thanks.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

I also payed sometime last week and didn't post.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Paid Order List
JoeD
Mister Moo
Hoplophile
monsoon
IHT
SUorangeguy
tzaddi
JRC
smokinmojo
evans
rutkus
cquon 
Sniper2075


Need four more people to pay.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I haven't had a pipe in my mouth for 15 years or more, but this is a great thread, nice job organizing it, Kheffelf. Those pipes are truly works of art.


Have a bump on me.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

way to bump a sticky :tu p


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

I also paid last week and didn't post.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Paid Order List
JoeD
Mister Moo
Hoplophile
monsoon
IHT
SUorangeguy
tzaddi
JRC
smokinmojo
evans
rutkus
cquon 
Sniper2075
davemo


Need three more people to pay.
Thanks to everyone who has paid already.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

would it be possible to order one of these later (i'm thinking in the fall around my birthday) or is it a limited time window?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

LSU Tiger 
Pistol

If you guys could get your pipe paid for in the next couple days that would be great.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Is it too late to get in on this one?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Is it too late to get in on this one?


I don't think so, let me find out with Mark, will need your payment right away though. If you want one which one do you want to get?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nutiket_32 said:


> would it be possible to order one of these later (i'm thinking in the fall around my birthday) or is it a *limited time window*?


Pretty much now or never.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

ahh...shame that


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry I'm such a delinquent! I placed my order (I think?!)! Hopefully it works out right! Kyle, thanks for doing this. To the folks that offered an addy for me, don't worry about it. I just had it sent to my in-laws' place here in Park City. Thanks to all for offering help. My household goods/new house will be ready on 17 July. We are really looking forward to that day, but until then, I'm busier than a one legged man in a... I hope you folks are doing well!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Pipe! Where's my pipe? Kerfuffle? Where's my pipe? I'm waiting, Kyle. I am tapping my toe and drumming my fingertips on the counter.

C'mon Kyle. Where's my pipe?

C'mon. 

Really.

Can I order five more and sell the options before shipment? Is it decent to be in the CS Forum Pipe Speculation business?

Can I change to a red stem?

Kyle. 

Answer me.

Isn't it great tho? You done good on this one.

When do I get mine? What day? What if it arrives broken, Kyle? Do I send it to you and you send me yours?

Kyle?

Are you there?

:al

I can't stand the waiting.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> I don't think so, let me find out with Mark, will need your payment right away though. If you want one which one do you want to get?


Thanks a million Kyle. I sent my payment for a Coral Black Stem. I am sorry I missed getting in on this sooner, but thanks to both you and Mark for letting me get one of these beauties!!!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

So I got this private message yesterday and in it was a certificate of appreciation. Thanks a lot to the guys involved in doing that for me, that is very cool. Unnecessary but very cool, this is just another thing that shows how great this community is. :tup


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Also in regards to when the pipes will be done, it looks like most should be done in about two weeks.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, it looks like everyone has paid now. Just want to say thanks one more time to the group responsible for the complimentary pipe. Very much appreciated, thanks again guys. Hoepefully some of us get to start seeing the pipes here in a couple weeks.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Ok, it looks like everyone has paid now. Just want to say thanks one more time to the group responsible for the complimentary pipe. Very much appreciated, thanks again guys. Hoepefully some of us get to start seeing the pipes here in a couple weeks.


good deal - all paid. You KNOW how those pipesters are . I did have my concerns

I really AM looking forward to all of you guys getting your pipes. I apologize to everyone in advance for the fact that you will have to wait until _after_ mine is done


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone daring and bold enough to make the call on what type of tobak they believe this pipe will shine with?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Mister Moo said:


> Anyone daring and bold enough to make the call on what type of tobak they believe this pipe will shine with?


i know mine will smoke Va/Pers whether it likes it or not. :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Anyone daring and bold enough to make the call on what type of tobak they believe this pipe will shine with?


Are you implying we need a CS blend of tobacco now? p


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> i know mine will smoke Va/Pers whether it likes it or not. :tu


:tpd:

Yep mine will as well. Probably going to try out my tin of Laurel Flake in it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Are you implying we need a CS blend of tobacco now? p


it's in the works... when it happens, you'll all be informed.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Anyone daring and bold enough to make the call on what type of tobak they believe this pipe will shine with?


BURLEYS Mister!!
Gonna keep it loaded and with me at ALL times. Never know when a man will need to puff a nice bowl of Burley to get the taste of a VA/Per out of his mouth.p

IHT - moves his neck in a circular motion and says, *"Bitch, please!?"*


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Anyone daring and bold enough to make the call on what type of tobak they believe this pipe will shine with?


Captain Black.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

A little heads up, but I just got word from Mark that the pipes should be done at the end of the month so we should see start seeing them in the first or second week of August. Thanks again to the people who gave me that gift, I really appreciate it.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> i know mine will smoke Va/Pers whether it likes it or not. :tu


Much a big pipe for Va/Per? I haven't seen the actual bowl dimension but the pipe is a whopper. A Navy FLIR could pick up my VA/Per IR signature from 40-miles out on a cloudy night. I think I may be a chronic overpuffer.

If VA for your pipe, what break-in tobak - or devil-may-care stuff it with anything?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i dont understand what the hell you just said. 

you think it's too big a pipe for a va/per, or too small?
to me, any size bowl is fine for a va/per, just depends on the tobac used in it. some of them have long and thick ribbon cut, some are thin and short, some are flakes you have to decide how fine/long you want to rub out, if at all...
the concerns i have is the _length_ of the pipe. shorter pipes tend to feel hotter on the tongue, as they should due to the shorter distance the smoke travels. combine that with how some virginias can bite, i'd rather have a longer pipe.
i don't know this pipes dimensions, it looks an awful lot like one of my Sasieni's, and it's about as short as i'd like to go.
how do i know it'll smoke va/pers? that's about all i smoke now, it's gonna have to.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

EvanS said:


> IHT - moves his neck in a circular motion and says, *"Bitch, please!?"*


That's about what I expected 



kheffelf said:


> ...A little heads up, but I just got word from Mark that the pipes should be done at the end of the month so we should see start seeing them in the first or second week of August...


Ok so I'll revise my previous statement based on this new information.

"You should all start to get your pipes sometime in the first or second week of August...shortly after I get _MINE."

_Thanks for the update Kyle


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> i dont understand what the hell you just said.
> 
> you think it's too big a pipe for a va/per, or too small?


Bloody hell. That was my most cogent post in a month. Gotta be you. Here. Have a coffee. :cp Be gentle, as I am still the pipe-novice. I was thinking it must be a pretty large bowl for VA.

As a chronic overpuffer I have had good luck with VA in smallish bowls especially with thickish walls as compared to the larger bowls. Larger bowls invariably force me think carefully about what I'm smoking so as not to scald my pipe-hand.

Is my tendency to overheat VA in a large bowl merely proof I just smoking to fast?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Mister Moo said:


> Bloody hell. That was my most cogent post in a month. Gotta be you. Here. Have a coffee. :cp Be gentle, as I am still the pipe-novice. I was thinking it must be a pretty large bowl for VA.
> 
> As a chronic overpuffer I have had good luck with VA in smallish bowls especially with thickish walls as compared to the larger bowls. Larger bowls invariably force me think carefully about what I'm smoking so as not to scald my pipe-hand.
> 
> Is my tendency to overheat VA in a large bowl merely proof I just smoking to fast?


moo, 
hope you didn't read any venom in my last quote... lol. i didn't get your question. now i think i do.

i smoke VAs and Va/Pers in everything, that's all i smoke now. 

my best VA smoking pipes are LARGE bowls... my leonardo da vinci is a HUGE bowl, i can put a quarter into it and it'll go halfway down. smokes VAs perfect.

maybe you are smoking too fast.

now, if you have a thinner bowl, and the VAs are flakes, left in flake form, that may be perfect. it also depends on the size/lenght of the cut if you rub it out (or it's ready rubbed).

just my opinion, again.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> moo,
> hope you didn't read any venom in my last quote... lol. i didn't get your question. now i think i do.


*I read venom in EVERYBODYS quotes. *



> i smoke VAs and Va/Pers in everything, that's all i smoke now.
> 
> my best VA smoking pipes are LARGE bowls... my leonardo da vinci is a HUGE bowl, i can put a quarter into it and it'll go halfway down. smokes VAs perfect.
> 
> ...


*Well, I tend to overheat bowls with VA if I'm not being very patient. Maybe I just need to be, uh, very patient. I look forward to folks reports on one pipe that we all share for performance with different tobaccos. It'll be interesting.*


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> *...** I look forward to folks reports on one pipe that we all share for performance with different tobaccos. It'll be interesting....*


I was thinking the same as i also tend to have some trouble with VA's. I can usually get by OK but that is at a slower smoking pace than I would prefer.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Got an email from Mark Tinsky today, saying "HI Doug
Thanx for your order. Your pipe is just about ready to ship ..."

W O O T !!!

:chk :chk :chk


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice.
i'll probably get mine in the mail while i'm out of town, and it'll sit in the sun (or rain) all day long...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Saw a pending charge from American Pipe company today. I guess mine is coming as well.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Another email from Mark ...

"Thanx Doug
I worked late last nite and got pipe ready . Ill add xtr stem 
this am and get out today Thanx !! MT"

Looks like they are beginning to ship !! p


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I was billed as well... looking forward to this baby.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Got mine today. It's nicer in the hand than I had hoped and looks just "fabulous, darling!" Looks like a Va/Per pipe to me, Greg! p


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

cquon said:


> Got mine today. It's nicer in the hand than I had hoped and looks just "fabulous, darling!" Looks like a Va/Per pipe to me, Greg! p


sweet ... I excite ... :chk


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

cquon said:


> Got mine today. It's nicer in the hand than I had hoped and looks just "fabulous, darling!" Looks like a Va/Per pipe to me, Greg! p


Ohboy ohboy ohboy ohboy ... :chk


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

cquon said:


> Got mine today. It's nicer in the hand than I had hoped and looks just "fabulous, darling!" Looks like a Va/Per pipe to me, Greg! p


dang it cquon, I guess my pipe-picture-viewer thingy isn't working 

And it seems you didn't get the memo that The Forum Pipe is specifically meant for Burley blends? No sullying The Forum Pipe with VA/Pers. p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Yo! Tinsky!!





p
Over here!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Got mine!
And a thing of beauty it is... I can honestly say the the pictures do not do justice to the shape; this is one elegantly designed pipe. Those of you who also selected the amber colored stem will be pleased.



EvanS said:


> ... No sullying The Forum Pipe with VA/Pers. p


Evan, have you been:al? What a heathenistic remark. I still don't know what I'm going to smoke in this yet... perhaps Escudo, perhaps Blackwoods... it's been some time since I put a new pipe in the rotation for English blends, so maybe I'll do that... decisions, decisions.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

someone needs to post some picsp


or else.....:hn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Hoplophile said:


> perhaps Escudo, ... English blends,


_*NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
*_Where is the smiley that depicts my head crashing, not into but, right thru my desk????
 


Nutiket_32 said:


> someone needs to post some picsp
> 
> or else.....:hn


I'm with the nut on this. You can all play CS-huggy-wuggy and we're all close knit all you want. These actions tell the real story.
Nutiket - do you smell the storm-a-brewin' in this pic-less wasteland?:gn

Tell ya what, tussling in the Coffee Forum and then coming home to THIS??!! More than I can take right now :bx

as bonggoy would say TTIWWOP!!!! darn it


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I got mine last week, I was really happy with the way the shaped turned out. Mine was not a black and tan after all, Tinsky decided to make me a Pristine and it is amazing. Thanks again guys.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kheffelf said:


> I got mine last week, I was really happy with the way the shaped turned out. Mine was not a black and tan after all, Tinsky decided to make me a Pristine and it is amazing. Thanks again guys.


you deserve it for all the work you did for us all.
thanks again, kyle. p


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

kheffelf said:


> I got mine last week, I was really happy with the way the shaped turned out. Mine was not a black and tan after all, Tinsky decided to make me a Pristine and it is amazing. Thanks again guys.


I'll show you mine if you show me yours !! ... errr .... waitaminute ... 

Got mine this evening ... pics ? ... who needs pics ? ... Well, I need pics, dammit .. and here they be !

Coral with the amber stem. I chose to get a black lucite stem for this as well, because I thought about keeping the amber one smoke free ... but we'll see 'bout that. Will most likely break this bad boy in with some straight virginia ... maybe some Christmas Cheer .... still on the fence.

Pics to follow next post .... my PC needs rebooted as my photo software went south. Gimme a few.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Wooo Hoooooo, Baby .... Woooooooo Hooooooo !!!!!





































Does this moment call for a chicken ? ... I think it does.

:chk


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

damn, that's a LOT bigger than it looked in earlier photos.
it'll be an excellent VIRGINIA or VA/PER pipe. :tu




:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> damn, that's a LOT bigger than it looked in earlier photos.
> it'll be an excellent VIRGINIA or VA/PER pipe. :tu
> 
> :chk:chk:chk


There's definately some heft to this baby and the walls are quite thick, yet it's still very well ballanced. I'm gunna like this pipe a lot.

Cooler weather will be here sooner than ya think & that's when I hit my pipes more. I may hold off on breaking it in for a couple of months.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> damn, that's a LOT bigger than it looked in earlier photos.
> it'll be an excellent VIRGINIA or VA/PER pipe.


My first thought exactly, except for the VA/Per part. It looks monstrous!!!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Its almost to pretty to smoke from... almost


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

monsoon said:


> Wooo Hoooooo, Baby .... Woooooooo Hooooooo !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly like mine, except I have the black stem. Gonna break it in tomorrow with some Escudo! p


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

cquon said:


> Exactly like mine, except I have the black stem. Gonna break it in tomorrow with some *Escudo*! p


ok, you guys are tormenting me on purpose now. Fine, your pipe, ruin it as you see fit


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Did you hear something, Drob? I was picking up something faint in the background - very faint - then lost it.

I think Virginia for mine, too. If it ever arrives.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I just got my pipe and was surprised to see that the rim of my pipe is coral like the rest and not smooth. Has anyone else gotten a pipe like that? Its very beautiful just not what I was expecting. If I got the only one like this I may have to brag 

I'll post a pic in a bit.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

OK, so I am starting to wonder when I will be getting mine...I have been checking my visa online to see if the charges have posted. You bet there will be picture when it arrives. I have not smoked a pipe in nearly 30 years so I have been folllowing your posts for notes on what to load it with.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> OK, so I am starting to wonder when I will be getting mine...I ahve been checking my visa online to see if the charges have posted. You bet there will be picture when it arrives. I have not smoked a pipe in nearly 30 years so I have been folllowing your for notes on what to load it with.


alright tzaddi!!!!
Jumping back in with a moster Forum Pipe after a long slumber. And willing to take pic to boot. I am enamoured 
Careful...I might swoon if you say you're gonna load it up with Burley :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is my pipe coral w/amber stem


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

nice SUOG!!
damn thing looks big even without a frame of reference


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mister Moo said:


> Did you hear something, Drob? I was picking up something faint in the background - very faint - then lost it.
> 
> I think Virginia for mine, too. If it ever arrives.


Yeah, sounded a bit like a gnat!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

cquon said:


> Yeah, sounded a bit like a gnat!


Who can hear _anything_ over the roar of the giant sucking sound created by nature trying to fill in the void....the void left in the place where a Forum Pipe Picture should have been?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

My card was charged yesterday. I cannot wait!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mine will probably be another few weeks, since it's a sandblast and needs to go from tinsky's shop to rad davis' and back. p


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> mine will probably be another few weeks, since it's a sandblast and needs to go from tinsky's shop to rad davis' and back. p


From what Mark told me a week ago. He sent my pipe to me on Monday and the couple Blast to Rad. So Rad should have received those on Wednesday and Mark said it would only take Rad a couple days to get the blast done, so yours could be sent out this week or early next week.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sweet. then the 15 hours i'll be home between business trips it might come in the mail!! :tu







p


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I received mine last night. Mine is similar to Erratum. Corral black stem with smooth top. Except mine has birds eye on top. 

A couple of minor complaint. The tenon is drilled off center and there is a hairline space between the stem and the shank.

I will be using this as an English/Oriental pipe. The bowl is too big for me to smoke some VA/Per.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I received mine today - Coral, Black stem - beautiful fit and finish. Very nice pipe. I have no idea what I will smoke in this one.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

joed said:


> I received mine today - Coral, Black stem - beautiful fit and finish. Very nice pipe. I have no idea what I will smoke in this one.


I told you earlier - BURLEY!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

EvanS said:


> I told you earlier - BURLEY!!


Burley's make me gag :r

not really, but they seem too hot to me -I am sure I will think of something - eventually.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

EvanS said:


> I told you earlier - BURLEY!!


Let me guess your going to use Burley in yours. Imagine that.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Let me guess your going to use Burley in yours. Imagine that.


actually I hadn't thought about it yet :w


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

EvanS said:


> actually I hadn't thought about it yet :w


I got mine today, Just in time for the Prince Albert TOM poll too :tg

It is a beauty. I got the Coral with the Vulcanite Stem. The bowl is huge!!! It is just all in all a great looking pipe. And the thick walls will make it a great smoker. I cannot wait to break this one in.

I think it will be a Virginian to break it in. I am tempted to break open one of my two tins of McClelland 2002 Anniversary. But part of me wants to let those age a little longer. I may use the more recent version of it instead. But a special pipe deserves a special blend. This is tough!!!


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. :tu Haven't tried it yet, but leaning to Peretti's # 102. p


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm thinking of turning mine into a Xmas cheer pipe. The thick walls will help because sometimes I smoke it too fast. It also will be a nice big handwarmer for winter xmas smokes.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CS Forum Pipe is in today. Just right on the eyes and just right in the hand. :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

LSU Tiger said:


> Got mine yesterday. :tu Haven't tried it yet, but leaning to Peretti's # 102. p


Too bad that's not a Burley!!

Oh, wait, what have we here? It IS a Burley??!! How could I possibly not have known that? 

Folks, let me introduce you to the world's happiest CS Forum Pipe 2007!!:bl

Is it everything you expected LSUT??


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> CS Forum Pipe is in today. Just right on the eyes and just right in the hand. :tu


Good thing you are so trusted here, we'll have to take your word for it...what with the lack of pics and all like that


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

EvanS said:


> Good thing you are so trusted here, we'll have to take your word for it...what with the lack of pics and all like that


Pic? Couldn't do it to you. It'd break all y'alls hearts it's so beautiful (except I just noticed the star is absent a lucite plug. Either MT sends me a cover plug or the pipe goes back for professional pluggery; email sent to Mark).


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Is the little metal star supposed to be covered? Mine is exposed to the air but as this is my first Tinsky I didn't know the difference.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Is the little metal star supposed to be covered? Mine is exposed to the air but as this is my first Tinsky I didn't know the difference.


Mine too. Right or wrong? My two (edit) other American pipes have a clear plug over the star.

Anyone else?


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Is the little metal star supposed to be covered? Mine is exposed to the air but as this is my first Tinsky I didn't know the difference.


I'm guessing that its supposed to be like that....mine also! (out of the 20+ pipes I have, the CS pipe already smokes as good as the top 3 or 4)

cant wait for the break in!:tu


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

smokinmojo said:


> I'm guessing that its supposed to be like that....mine also! (out of the 20+ pipes I have, the CS pipe already smokes as good as the top 3 or 4)
> 
> cant wait for the break in!:tu


Supposed to be like that. The other Tinsky I own is the same way.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Smoked a half bowl of Mcc Oriental #8 in this. Smoked better than I expected.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Still no sign of a charge to my visa...but then I was the last on the list and new to this part of town. 
In the past the visa card guys have been over zealous and blocked purchases from the internet...be sure and let me know if there is a problem.

It will come soon...right

—Richard


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Smoked a half bowl of Mcc Oriental #8 in this. Smoked better than I expected.


Nice!!! I am still debating what to break mine in with. It seems like whenever spend more than $75 on a pipe, I am afraid to smoke it. I really need to get over that.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Nice!!! I am still debating what to break mine in with. It seems like whenever spend more than $75 on a pipe, I am afraid to smoke it. I really need to get over that.


Burley? :dr

Tinsky said so


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Burley? :dr


Burley this, Burley that.

Please!

Let these fine men enjoy their new Tinskys with whatever they desire. It may be burley or it may not, they must make that choice right or wrong.

Besides burley should be enjoyed in a cob, anything else is simple overkill.

PS I am so hating i couldn't buy on of these fine pipes at the time. Such is life. Enjoy ya'll


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Root said:


> Burley this, Burley that.


oh....alright
I am officially :bn from saying "Bu"...ooops, almost blew it


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

Has anyone with a blast pipe heard anything or gotten one in yet? Just curious as I've not heard a peep! Those are some great looking pieces of briar that everyone has so far.

BTW...Evan, what's that type of tobacco we've talked about? Not Virginia, not Perique......hmm, not English or Oriental either. Hmmm.............

Jeremiah


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Very nice VA pipe for moi. It handles heat sweet. 
B B B Bbbburr... 
VA/per!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

JRC said:


> Has anyone with a blast pipe heard anything or gotten one in yet? Just curious as I've not heard a peep!


haven't heard a thing yet either.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Very nice VA pipe for moi. It handles heat sweet.
> *B B B Bbbburr...*
> VA/per!


Moo is chilly - please ensure that his bowl walls are thinner so they transfer heat better- thank you.

I also have not received my blast pipe. Did correspond with Tinsky last week and he indicated that the basts were likely to go to the master blaster late last week.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Moo is chilly - please ensure that his bowl walls are thinner so they transfer heat better- thank you.
> 
> I also have not received my blast pipe. Did correspond with Tinsky last week and he indicated that the basts were likely to go to the master blaster late last week.


That 'splains it...I ordered a blasted pipe.

Speaking of "Master Blaster"






Go Stevie!!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> haven't heard a thing yet either.


All that I know right now is that Rad has the pipes and then when the blast get done Tinsky has to finish them up a little bit and then will send them out. I know Mark is out of town for a couple days right now but I will find out for you guys by sending him an email on Monday.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ps - i'm not in a rush, was just answering the question earlier, that i haven't heard anything yet. 
again, not a big deal from me, i'm out of town still, and will continue to be until the 27th. so mine could be dead last, it wouldn't bother me a bit.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> ps - i'm not in a rush, was just answering the question earlier, that i haven't heard anything yet.
> again, not a big deal from me, i'm out of town still, and will continue to be until the 27th. so mine could be dead last, it wouldn't bother me a bit.


Greg,
I'm with you man, haven't heard or seen diddly yet!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Mine's in!!! It's a beaut! Coral sandblast with a black stem, thanks Kyle for doing this!p


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

pistol said:


> Mine's in!!! It's a beaut! Coral sandblast with a black stem, thanks Kyle for doing this!p


TTIWOP!!!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> TTIWOP!!!!


pics coming soon! I just smoked my first bowl in it while walking my dogs on the mountain. It smoked great (for the first bowl), and I think this guy will be a straight virginia smoker!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wanker...

hey, i'm up close to where you almost moved, right? boise. our hotel is a couple blocks away from the boise state football field and their smurf turf.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> wanker...
> 
> hey, i'm up close to where you almost moved, right? boise. our hotel is a couple blocks away from the boise state football field and their smurf turf.


Yeah, Boise isn't too far away (not sure exactly though)! How's old BCTP doing?? I don't miss that chit one bit!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pistol said:


> How's old BCTP doing?? I don't miss that chit one bit!


i will break down in tears of joy when "I" get to say those same lines.
dude, since late april, i can't even tell the difference of where i'm at, where i've been, where i'm going and what i've done.
i'm sick of this. 
and just think, we had a trip that was cancelled at the beginning of april, another cancel that was during the last half of july... i would've been home less than 2 weeks total if those trips hadn't cancelled.
i'm just done. i feel like i'm just floating along in life right now. i work, i eat, and i go back to the hotel... thats it. 
my son started school again the day after i left. 
its getting to the point where i don't even know what it's like to be home and what i do when i am home, other than yard-work and manual labor on things that go wrong when i'm gone.

with that, i'm out for a smoke (since this damn chain doesn't allow smoking rooms - F YOU, MARRIOTT! :fu)


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> i will break down in tears of joy when "I" get to say those same lines.
> dude, since late april, i can't even tell the difference of where i'm at, where i've been, where i'm going and what i've done.
> i'm sick of this.
> and just think, we had a trip that was cancelled at the beginning of april, another cancel that was during the last half of july... i would've been home less than 2 weeks total if those trips hadn't cancelled.
> ...


It sounds like someone has a case of the mondays!:chk Let me know a good time to call, and I'll let you cry on the phone for a while!!


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

IHT said:


> i will break down in tears of joy when "I" get to say those same lines.
> dude, since late april, i can't even tell the difference of where i'm at, where i've been, where i'm going and what i've done.
> i'm sick of this.
> and just think, we had a trip that was cancelled at the beginning of april, another cancel that was during the last half of july... i would've been home less than 2 weeks total if those trips hadn't cancelled.
> ...


Tyler Durden started a fight club.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, damnit. I guess I missed the forum pipe while I was away. I'd feel better if someone told me it was a really ugly bugger with a straight stem and an unstained natural finish. Wouldn't hurt if you said it didn't smoke worth a shit either.

Cheers brothers


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> ...I'd feel better if someone told me it was a really ugly bugger with a straight stem and an unstained natural finish. Wouldn't hurt if you said it didn't smoke worth a shit either.
> 
> Cheers brothers


Uh........

Nah.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> Well, damnit. I guess I missed the forum pipe while I was away. I'd feel better if someone told me it was a really ugly bugger with a straight stem and an unstained natural finish. Wouldn't hurt if you said it didn't smoke worth a shit either.
> 
> Cheers brothers


If it will make you feel any better, this was the Forum Pipe:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> If it will make you feel any better, this was the Forum Pipe:


Yep. An obvious VA/per pipe, like everyone says..


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Yep. An obvious VA/per pipe, like everyone says..


:r

Yeah Booooooooooooooooyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> If it will make you feel any better, this was the Forum Pipe:


:tu Thanks Dude. Now hush, Everyone. I really wanna believe this!

Is that African Meerschaum? I've heard of it, but thought it was just a myth.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Has anybody not received their pipe yet?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I have not yet - but it was a tan blast, so I expected longer for that type of classy setup......as opposed to what y'all are getting.

Also - I was out of town, so what was the method of delivery? My mail was held but a UPS or FedEx "note" could easily have gotten lost


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

EvanS said:


> I have not yet - but it was a tan blast, so I expected longer for that type of classy setup......as opposed to what y'all are getting.
> 
> Also - I was out of town, so what was the method of delivery? My mail was held but a UPS or FedEx "note" could easily have gotten lost


It is priority mail.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Has anybody not received their pipe yet?


I have not recieved my pipe nor does my credit card reflect any corresponding activity...but I am still hopeful.

Richard


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tzaddi said:


> I have not recieved my pipe nor does my credit card reflect any corresponding activity...but I am still hopeful.
> 
> Richard


ditto, but i've been gone a week, haven't checked my account in a month or so.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

doesn't matter to me i hope he takes his time on mine....i don't mind being last :tu p


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Just got an update from Tinski - the blasts just yesterday got back from Rad Davis. MT (as well like to call him) hopes to pretty much have the detailing finished up and shipped by early w/o 08/27/07.

Just confirms - a true beauty of a Burley Pipe takes a little extra time and attention

:tg


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

Good to know!! I'm frikkin' moving to Austin soon so I hope mine hits the mail soon!

Jeremiah


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

i just got the charge on my card for my tanblast, Mark said they should ship out today. very cool!


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

Finally got into my online CC account and saw that I was billed the 23rd for my pipe! Man am I looking forward to getting this baby in and putting fire to tobak with it.

Jeremiah


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, talk about good timing! The mail lady just delivered my CS pipe and it is a beauty! The blast is phenominal and the amber stem really sets if off. Has some nice swirls and bird's eye on the rim of the bowl as well. Unfortunatly pictures and smoking it will have to wait until my move to Austin is complete this weekend.

Jeremiah


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I just wanted to thank *Mark Tinsky* for making and the members of Club Stogie for facilitating my purchase of this wonderous pipe. I took some time to read *Mark's story* at his website which truly served to enhance my depth of appreciation.

Inspired to take a series of photos I have culled it down to the following. I hope I have not over stepped the decorum. Merely my way of saying thanks.

I now ponder what to place in the bowl first. I suspect it will be some of what you see in the photo, the nearly year old tobacco from the 2006 harvest. It is apparent that I will pursue the knowledge to do what it takes to make a viable pipe tobacco from the leaf I have harvested.

As I have mentioned before, it has been over 35 years since I loaded a pipe and sat back to enjoy the flavor & aroma. 
​Oh yea, I purchased that block of briar that you see in some of the photos, something to have fun with later

-Richard


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

​


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

​


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

​
Thanks!!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Whoa!!!!!!! I need to get a Club Stogie pipe! :dr Dammit, how did I miss this!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

looks like i need to go take some photos of mine.

they won't look as good as his photos...
my blast doesn't even come close to looking like that.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a sweet looking pipe...enjoy it!!!

Great pics too...thanks for sharing! p


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

beat me to the punch, i was going to take pics of mine... i'm pleased with my tanblast Pipe. thanks to all who put this together its really cool....now all you gotta do is get the forum tobak blend..... p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

trying to upload photos now. my old slow computer with no harddrive space... :hn have to resize them, cuz they're super big.

left side
http://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=leftsideqj0.jpg

right side


bottom
http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bottomol3.jpg

top
http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=offcenterti9.jpg


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

IHT said:


> trying to upload photos now. my old slow computer with no harddrive space... :hn have to resize them, cuz they're super big.


I like the staining on this one better. They highlight the blasting on the pipe better.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bonggoy said:


> I like the staining on this one better. They highlight the blasting on the pipe better.


his was a "tanblast", mine was just a "blast".


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

nice pics all - looks like by some odd twist of fate my pipe will arrive dead-double-dog last!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

EvanS said:


> nice pics all - looks like by some odd twist of fate my pipe will arrive dead-double-dog last!!!


Not to worry Evan...when it finally arrives, bet she'll be a "good smoker"!

 p


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

IHT said:


> trying to upload photos now. my old slow computer with no harddrive space... :hn have to resize them, cuz they're super big.
> 
> left side
> http://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=leftsideqj0.jpg
> ...


Very nice patterns from the bottom up. The black stem works well with the finish. Nice photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Great looking pipes guys. Enjoy them!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tzaddi said:


> The black stem works well with the finish.


that's why i went with the black stem, other than being "classic" in style. figured the blast would contrast it well. 
love the tanblast though. i thought about the amber stem, but decided i'd be old school.

i'm going to ask for a new Sigma DC series macro lens for Xmas. the kit i got didn't come with a 28-70 macro...  i've found that sigma DC in 17-200 w/macro. some say the DC's rival the Canon "L" in quality, and blow it away in price.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

IHT said:


> that's why i went with the black stem, other than being "classic" in style. figured the blast would contrast it well.
> love the tanblast though. i thought about the amber stem, but decided i'd be old school.
> 
> i'm going to ask for a new Sigma DC series macro lens for Xmas. the kit i got didn't come with a 28-70 macro...  i've found that sigma DC in 17-200 w/macro. some say the DC's rival the Canon "L" in quality, and blow it away in price.


I am still draining the last drop out of a 4 year old Sony DSC F717 but I look forward to switching over to a DSLR "soonish". I like macro

-Richard


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

my forum pipe came _back_ in the mail while i'm gone on this trip. when i get home and get some photos snapped, i'll post 'em.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

IHT said:


> my forum pipe came _back_ in the mail while i'm gone on this trip. when i get home and get some photos snapped, i'll post 'em.


Greg - Did you have to send your pipe back? I must have missed your post about it. If you don't mind letting me know what the problem is, I would love to know. I have a minor problem in mine and I am not sure if it even warrants sending them back.

Thanks.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bonggoy said:


> Greg - Did you have to send your pipe back? I must have missed your post about it. If you don't mind letting me know what the problem is, I would love to know. I have a minor problem in mine and I am not sure if it even warrants sending them back.
> 
> Thanks.


i didn't want to make it public, but the draft hole was off-center. check the photo from top down above. i contacted him and he took care of it, no questions asked.
hand made products sometimes have flaws...
if it were a minor cosmetic flaw, would've been no problem, but the draft hole... well, that's another story.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

IHT said:


> i didn't want to make it public, but the draft hole was off-center. check the photo from top down above. i contacted him and he took care of it, no questions asked.
> hand made products sometimes have flaws...
> if it were a minor cosmetic flaw, would've been no problem, but the draft hole... well, that's another story.


Hey, I know the pipe forum is pretty anal about post whoring and the like, but I figured you guys could make one exception.

Greg, I've been meaning to ask- you get around to using rogaine yet? If you really wanted man, we could go in together and get a hair transplant. I've got plenty to spare (atleast for the time being). How you been man?

just so you all don't kill me for not adding anything important guys, I've been smoking my pipe more.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm alright, blake, what's up with you?
haven't seen/heard you on the board in months... you still in the KC area? there's been a couple of herfs, one just a few weekends ago (that i missed).
there's a pipe show the first week of Nov as well, up by the airport...

so, fill us in on where you've been, will you be back more often, etc.

don't need the hair, i look better without it.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

What's up Blake? That sure is a blast from the past.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DOES EVERYONE WHO ORDERED ONE HAVE THEIR PIPE NOW?​


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> DOES EVERYONE WHO ORDERED ONE HAVE THEIR PIPE NOW?​


yes


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

IHT said:


> i'm alright, blake, what's up with you?
> haven't seen/heard you on the board in months... you still in the KC area? there's been a couple of herfs, one just a few weekends ago (that i missed).
> there's a pipe show the first week of Nov as well, up by the airport...
> 
> ...


I'm just pretty busy with school, life and the like. I'm still in the kc area- taking classes at johnson county community college until next year. I've just been dealing with a lot of "real life" stuff that has definitely cut into my free time. I hope to be back more often, and plan on it as of now.

Good to "see" some familiar faces.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> Good to "see" some familiar faces.


"See" people?? my dear boy, we don't "see" anyone anymore here in the pipe forum. we're too uptight and snooty that are heads are always bent back and our noses stuck in the air, all we can see are the large stacks of money we all seem to have. so, my good chap, do you have any grey poupon?

INDEED.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

IHT said:


> "See" people?? my dear boy, we don't "see" anyone anymore here in the pipe forum. we're too uptight and snooty that are heads are always bent back and our noses stuck in the air, all we can see are the large stacks of money we all seem to have. so, my good chap, do you have any grey poupon?
> 
> INDEED.


Nope. College student woes. I can't even afford this









Good being here though. I really do hope to stop in more often


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

IHT said:


> DOES EVERYONE WHO ORDERED ONE HAVE THEIR PIPE NOW?​


I can't speak for everyone...

I smoked my first bowl the other day. I made it an occasion by loading a bowl of tobacco I had grown last year. It inspired me to add some casing to a small batch, thoroughly mix and jar for later. With all of the tobacco I have and more coming in from this year it's all about just doing it...experimenting. I am always open to suggestions as far as casings and techniques. p


​
-Richard


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> I really do hope to stop in more often


yes, the library is a good place to get on the net... :tu

just teasin, blake.

well, welcome back to CS, have some fun, smoke a pipe or three, etc.
maybe if you've got time you can hit up either the next KC herf (which is in a couple weeks) or the Pipe Show in early Nov.

------

edit: the reason i ask if everyone has theirs is so i can unstick/lock this topic.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I am sorry I missed out on this. Those are beautiful pipes.p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

everyone happy with their pipe, smoked it often?

i've had 2 bowls now in the past 2 days. the first was yesterday with some Telegraph Hill... and today with some Orlik Golden Sliced. i know, one's a Va/Per, the other is a Va/Burley (just a tiny bit o' burley).

no pre-carbonization of the bowl is a plus... the drilling is dead on, cleaner passes easily, bigger bowl than it looks. love the shape and bend.

very very pleased with this pipe. i would say that this is one of my best smoking pipes already, with the Cavicchi, Rad Davis, and Da Vinci also being in the mix (the da vinci is a big ol' bitch, but it smokes so well).


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

IHT said:


> everyone happy with their pipe, smoked it often?
> 
> very very pleased with this pipe. i would say that this is one of my best smoking pipes already...


I've said it before, and I think it every time i light the CSFP....this is one of the fastest break in/best smokers I own.

:tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I've put at least 15 bowls thru this and can easily say that I would buy another from MT.

If only I would have gotten my TanBlast with that copper stem like tzaddi


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

heh, minor tidbit of info. my first one was a "sandblast" and said so on the bottom. this one says "tan blast". :r
p
i don't give a fluck if it smokes like this.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

maybe he gave you my reject 

glad it worked out and you like it well :tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> I am sorry I missed out on this. Those are beautiful pipes.p


Me too! Is the forum going to be a re-occuring thing or did me and Sawyer just miss the boat all together?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

ultramag said:


> Me too! Is the forum going to be a re-occuring thing or did me and Sawyer just miss the boat all together?


Contact Mark at http://www.amsmoke.com/

He might be able to make them for you still and you pay him directly.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

and i think we'll do it again next year - that's the plan, from what i hear.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I went ahead and emailed Mark this morning about him making some more CS forum pipes. He replied back already and said that he would be glad to help me out. His instructions were as follows:

"Just order a stem off my web store and in the special instructions let me know it s a CS pipe and what finish you wanted."

Now to decide what finish and stem....p


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> I went ahead and emailed Mark this morning about him making some more CS forum pipes. He replied back already and said that he would be glad to help me out. His instructions were as follows:
> 
> "Just order a stem off my web store and in the special instructions let me know it s a CS pipe and what finish you wanted."
> 
> Now to decide what finish and stem....p


Thanks for sharing your detective work Sawyer. My wife is gonna kill me. :hn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> Thanks for sharing your detective work Sawyer. My wife is gonna kill me. :hn


heh ... I'll have mine at the KC herf on the 20th & then again at the pipe show on the 3rd, if you wanna check it out in person before pulling the trigger. Not that it matters ... the pics do not do this pipe justice, and once you see it in person, you are gunna want to order it. :r


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

monsoon said:


> heh ... I'll have mine at the KC herf on the 20th & then again at the pipe show on the 3rd, if you wanna check it out in person before pulling the trigger. Not that it matters ... the pics do not do this pipe justice, and once you see it in person, you are gunna want to order it. :r


Sounds great, I am bored at the motel in St. Paul and just went through all twenty pages of the thread and think your exact pipe is the one I want. IHT's is a near second so maybe I may see it as well. :dr Now I just need to figure out how to pull this off. Oh ya, if I forgot to mention it, my 'ol lady is gonna kill me! p 

*IHT - twenty pages???!!! egads, man, change your settings to show 40 posts per page, this will be page 8.*


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

ultramag said:


> Sounds great, I am bored at the motel in St. Paul and just went through all twenty pages of the thread and think your exact pipe is the one I want. IHT's is a near second so maybe I may see it as well. :dr Now I just need to figure out how to pull this off. Oh ya, if I forgot to mention it, my 'ol lady is gonna kill me! p


I went ahead and ordered a tan blast with an amber stem. p


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

mind if i ask the price range for one of these?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

from $150 or so on up to over 300. (i still don't know how much mine cost) my friggin online account has been "offline" for a few months. :c


edit: you could also look at post #1. :tu :r


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks, just saw that-duh, never mind the noobie!


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

Thats good news, can't wait till Cristmas bonus comes in

These pipes do look very good


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> I went ahead and ordered a tan blast with an amber stem. p


I'm in too!!! Dark coral w/ black stem. I have really got to stop buying stuff. :hn


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> and i think we'll do it again next year - that's the plan, from what i hear.


Yep, I have already talked to a couple people for next year. Guess we will see what happens when the time comes.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I won't use up bandwidth with pics since I went with dark coral and it has been pictured several times throughout the thread. However, I do have an un-controllable urge to tell someone who cares that I got my forum pipe. :chk

Very nice! Thanks for all that went into this kheffelf, can't wait until 2008!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> I won't use up bandwidth with pics since I went with dark coral and it has been pictured several times throughout the thread. However, I do have an un-controllable urge to tell someone who cares that I got my forum pipe. :chk
> 
> Very nice! Thanks for all that went into this kheffelf, can't wait until 2008!


Very cool, Chad ... Very cool !!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ultramag said:


> ...However, I do have an un-controllable urge to tell someone who cares that I got my forum pipe. ...


I care!!! I care!!!

Good for you ultramag p I'm sure you'll enjoy it, mine smokes great. Yes, it's a great Burley pipe...uh huh, yep, made for Burley. The non-Burley contingent are missing out


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

At over 300 posts (and 7000 looks) you get an idea about the success of this project.

I hate to sound like a broken record but this CS/2007 pipe is some kind of fine smoker. As Greg mentioned in another thread, a large pipe can make for a good VA smoker and that's what the forum pipe is for me.

Thanks again Kerfuffle - excellent call.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ultramag said:


> I won't use up bandwidth with pics since I went with dark coral and it has been pictured several times throughout the thread. However, I do have an un-controllable urge to tell someone who cares that I got my forum pipe. :chk
> 
> Very nice! Thanks for all that went into this kheffelf, can't wait until 2008!


very cool, chad. i know you mentioned yesterday that it was due to come in soon.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I received an email that mine should be sent out today. Mine took a bit longer because it is a tan blast. I can't wait to get it! p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just smoked my first FULL bowl of Escudo thru mine. This is, without a doubt, one of the sweetest smoking pipes I own. Kudos to Mr. Tinsky!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sawyer said:


> I received an email that mine should be sent out today. Mine took a bit longer because it is a tan blast. I can't wait to get it! p


So? Did ya get it yet?


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

cquon said:


> So? Did ya get it yet?


Been busy with the holidays and such and didn't catch this. I did get it and it is breaking in nicely. Started out with several bowls of Old Gowrie to get it going and now it is designated as VA/Per, smoking mostly Escudo and Fillmore. I am glad I got in on this because it is definitely my favorite pipe.


----------

